
Shortest Domain - html5web
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ai
======
ThePhysicist
The Wikipedia entry on the .ai TLD notes that it has an MX record, so you can
send e-mails to name@ai:
[https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/.ai](https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/.ai)

The story of Vince Cate
([http://offshore.ai/vince/](http://offshore.ai/vince/)), a CMU graduate who
emigrated to the Anguilles in the 90s and (as far as I know) runs the AI
registry there is also quite interesting, there's e.g. an old WIRED article
from 97 about some of his business endeavors there:
[https://www.wired.com/1997/07/crypto-2/](https://www.wired.com/1997/07/crypto-2/).
The Anguilla News website has a more recent article on him:
[https://news.ai/vince-cate-in-search-of-bees/](https://news.ai/vince-cate-in-
search-of-bees/)

------
dsukhin
If you are on an iPhone, type: "ai." to get to the site.

The trailing dot denotes the root of the DNS hierarchy and makes the domain
"fully qualified". Otherwise it appears to fail a local integrity check if you
try for just "ai"

------
BlackiceNetwork
This freaks me out :) Can someone explain this magic?

~~~
dylz
There's no magic, it's just an A record

~~~
BlackiceNetwork
Yeah ok - thanks. Just not used to it I guess.

Why is this not used more? Bad UX? Internet Etiquette? Some Sec. reason? Just
thinking out loud.

Thnx for the hint. Kinda makes sense.

Edit: after your hint. Started some investigation. It is time to get me a
personal TLD so I also can have a TLD-less domain. :p

Bucketlist.push(TLD-lessDom)

------
some_furry
Error: Name not resolved

------
an_human
x.com

